# Ibs bloating sucks & swelling



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

My ibs been kinda ok. Been taking magnesm, probiotic and ibs fiber called a acaria I been going to the bathroom lately normal few times a day. Sometimes I still get cramps after I go and sometimes the bloating gets to extreme where uncomfortable and want to cry. In morning I'll be ok but by evening tummy bloats big time again. I avoid all bloating stuff. Also I know when the weather changes my feet and legs will swell big time. But it's weird because when I take a Benadryl or Addrax that doc describe me it goes down some. Not totally but some. Got be some auto immune going on. Sometimes too my whole tummy will hurt really bad too. Doctors don't want to seem to help anymore. I don't know what next step is. I workout on normal basis . No high intensity cause that will set things off big time. Low impact stuff like bike riding, yoga, my walk walk disk, my eliptical and strength training. Anybody have any advice? It's weird to cause when had trigger injections took my swelling down too. A steroid. Don't know why I can't go on a steroid. 😞😭


----------

